# New Zealand Travel



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

hey...first off, hope everyone had a fantastic and sick season...spring always sucks watching the snow melt...

ive been boarding out here in california (bear mtn; mammoth, etc) for a few years and feel im finally ready for new zealand in the summer. I could do websearches and use expedia and stuff....but i want to hear from anyone first hand - what is the best place to go for ur first time there? And cheapest? Are there hostils to stay at for like 5 dollars a nite? Im a huge pow rider and would love to check out the nz clubs they talk about..

anyway, i apprecaiate any info u guys can shed on this...

happy shredding..
mike


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

I LOVE Queenstown and can't say enough good things about it.. It's a real tourist mecca though.. so that can be a bit overwhelming, I think you definately need to check it out though.

(Anyone correct me if I'm wrong I may be a bit biased) I think the South Island is far better in terms of skifields and there's more of them.

Hostels for $5.. I don't think so.. but you'd be looking at anywhere from $25 - $50NZ for cheap accomidation.. Or even I'd recommend hiring a campervan and just travelling around.. The south islands small enough to do that.. and if you're coming all that way you may as well see the whole country.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

Lamb_ said:


> I LOVE Queenstown and can't say enough good things about it.. It's a real tourist mecca though.. so that can be a bit overwhelming, I think you definately need to check it out though.
> 
> (Anyone correct me if I'm wrong I may be a bit biased) I think the South Island is far better in terms of skifields and there's more of them.
> 
> Hostels for $5.. I don't think so.. but you'd be looking at anywhere from $25 - $50NZ for cheap accomidation.. Or even I'd recommend hiring a campervan and just travelling around.. The south islands small enough to do that.. and if you're coming all that way you may as well see the whole country.



thanks lamb! do you have any details? like the name of the cheaper accomodations and skifields ur talking about? it would be cool to travel the whole island .. def.. i want to start putting this together ... thx again! also not sure if this forum allows email to users? but feel free to email the info to me if its easier that way..


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

If the club fields are what you are after, go to the canterbury region, awesome. But be prepared to use a lift called a 'nutcracker' and to do your fair share of hiking. Some of the club fields have quite cheap accommedation on the mtn.


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

NZ is the backup plan for me in case Australia has a bad season, if I go then it will be queenstown for sure and one of the nearby ski fields, be it coronet peak, the remarkables etc.

After going to Niseko in January I cant help but feel like Oz will be a giant let down this winter.


----------



## litebrite (Feb 8, 2008)

i did queenstown for a week last summer and it was awesome! originally planned to go boarding for only 3 days but ended up doing 5 in a row. 

met a bunch of ppl in my hostel who was working there for the winter season while snowboarding at the same time although i was only there on vacation.

i had joined a tour while i was there that included lodging (hostels up to hotels.. depending on budget), lift ticket, rentals, and lessons. lots of tour places in town that also offer lift ticket/bus transfer up to the ski fields. gotta shop around for the best prices.


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Which ski field/s did you go to?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

yeah I've started doing a bit of research for NZ. Planning to head over in August with about 8 mates. How dows ever1 get from Christchurch to Queenstown? Bus timetables are ridiculous and I don't wanna fork out for connecting flights. Did any1 hire a car/van?


----------



## litebrite (Feb 8, 2008)

i was able to check out coronet peaks, remarkables and cardrona (my fave!!!)


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

Lil_Fuzz said:


> yeah I've started doing a bit of research for NZ. Planning to head over in August with about 8 mates. How dows ever1 get from Christchurch to Queenstown? Bus timetables are ridiculous and I don't wanna fork out for connecting flights. Did any1 hire a car/van?


There's a crapload of bus companies that do the trip... so you'd be able to find one somewhere that isn't ridiculous..

But I'd recommend hiring a car.. coz it's a pretty awesome trip.. but if you aren't comfortable driving in icy/windy roads maybe not.. (Although my bfs brother from aus did it last year during winter and he'd never even seen snow up until then and he was fine..)
They went with this company Car Rental New Zealand | Jucy Bunch of Cars and they seem to be very popular..


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

Lamb_ said:


> There's a crapload of bus companies that do the trip... so you'd be able to find one somewhere that isn't ridiculous....


Actually I had a pretty solid look and couldn't find any that left in the afternoon. All flights from Aus get there after midday and all the buses leave in the morning.

Most prob gunna run with hiring a car thanks for the website!


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

If i was traveling to nz to board i would

1. learn to ride switch well (for nutcracker lifts if its on your other side)
2. come mid to late august
3. stay on the mtn at the canterbury club feilds and get my off - piste hike on 
(or get a split and skin it)


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

What the situation like getting from Queestown up to the various snow field? I'm trying to get out of having to hire a car for ten days


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

Coronet Peak - Mountain Transport

$10 return for coronet peak.. and included in the remarkables day pass.. that's pretty awesome. Wasn't aware of that.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

if you are in queenstown hitch hiking is very popular and there are plenty of buses, just make sure your up early.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

*nice work*

nice work dude.

Im sure you will enjoy it down here. Last year we had a great season and fingers crossed we are in for more of the same.

Ok here goes.You would want to spend some time in Queenstown. As mentioned Cardrona, coronet peak etc are good mountains and i think cardrona offers night time boarding if you are that way inclined aswell.

There are a variety of hotels/hostels in Queenstown but i always found it pricier than elsewhere. You can get a hostel for NZD$25ish per night which is about the cheapest.Hiring a juicy rentals campervan would be a good option here.

Canterbury has some great ski areas too. 
If you go here your first stop should be Mt Hutt. Around 50 mins away from Christchurch(city of 450,000). Lots of cheap accomodation here drawback being its not at the bottom of the mountain.

Id also definately spend some time on Porters, but beware the lift quality is not as good here or other fields in canterbury. Ditto for most of the other fields in Canterbury(you do have a good variety in a small area).
As mentioned prepare to ride the "nutcrackers" and tows with regularity and/or get your hike on.

Go midweek and you will be able to have slopes mainly to yourself if you arrive early enough. You wont get the pow you do in canada etc but the snow is usually good quality with daily grooming and little man-made stuff in the main part of the season.

There are also a few areas in the North Island but Im not sure if i would bother. I dont have that much experience up there, but prepare to pay upwards of NZD$100 for a flight into Auckland or Wellington or around NZD$300(i think) for to ferry your car and yourself across cook strait. If you are budget conscious id stick to the south island and get to as many club fields etc as you can there. Some of the smaller club fields are DESERTED mid week and cheap as chips!

Hope you have a great time here! PM me if you need any more help or info im in Christchurch and usually board at Mt Hutt.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Kiwi said:


> nice work dude.
> 
> Im sure you will enjoy it down here. Last year we had a great season and fingers crossed we are in for more of the same.
> 
> ...


Couldn't be bothered so i edited my input into your post in bold 

With the exchange rate how it is atm i would heavily reccommend coming here, it hasn't been this good for US to NZ in ages (except the NZ dollar is slowing climbing back up agaist the US)


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

Sweet thanks for all the info guys. Just booked return flights from Aus only cost $200 bucks return! Pretty keen to check out some club fields. I've never been before but I've heard they have some of the best riding. So pumped all I need now is a Bataleon Riot and some pow an I'll be happy to die on the last day of the trip!


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Do some research on the nutcracker if you can, helps to know what your up agaist


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

nzboardlife said:


> Do some research on the nutcracker if you can, helps to know what your up agaist


The nutcracker is my nemesis!


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

"Tow grippers or nutcrackers, as they are often known, were widely used in the 1940s. The rider wears a harness around the hips.[4] To this is attached a clamp, much like the nutcracker from which it derives its name, which the rider attaches to the rope. This eliminates the need to hold on with the hands, reducing fatigue and allowing faster tows. The nutcracker device is essential on longer and steeper tows, as the rope runs over pulleys ino order to keep it off the ground. [5] Nutcrackers are still used at Meany lodge in Washington state,[6] and Mount Greylock Ski Club in Massachusetts.[7]

There are a few rope tows with nutcrackers running in Australia. They are now confined to isolated ski lodges, except for the Mount Mawson "club field" near Hobart in Tasmania which boasts four rope tows. In New Zealand nutcracker tows are very common, with them being at: Tukino, Maunganui, Rainbow, Mt Lyford, Hanmer Springs, Temple Basin, Broken River, Craigieburn, Fox Peak, Mt Olympus, Awakino and Invincible. [8][9]

To skiing purists in New Zealand, rope tows epitomize the rugged, 'back to basics' character of club skifields, and serve to keep these slopes free of the large crowds that more popular resorts receive. However, with a degree of determination and effort, once mastered, rope tows provide a unique skiing experience. They are reliable, can run in a variety of weather and snow conditions (including high winds), and can be maintained relatively cheaply (often by volunteers)."

- wikipedia

"NUTCRACKER: New Zealand club fields are where it’s at"
NUTCRACKER: New Zealand club fields are where itâ€™s at

Nutcracker Rope Tow - a bit of history!

Harness









Nutcracker









(both can usually be rented)


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

Has anyone been to Hamner ski field? and is it any good (just for a day visit?)


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

*not yet*

not yet i meant to get up there last year.

A friend was doing some work up there and he reckoned there was 3 people on the whole field midweek lol.

Apparently this field is quite dependant on a good season, and not guaranteed to be open at all. This is only hearsay though so I wouldnt take it as gospel.


----------



## nisekojoe (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey guys, anyone know if I'm wasting my time coming over from 22 Jun til 6 Jul? Obviously there will be more snow in late Jul-Aug but yeah got free time then so...

Proposed 2009 skifield opening dates:
Coronet Peak - 6 June
Mt Hutt - 13 June
The Remarkables - 20 June
Cardrona - 26 June
Treble Cone - 27 June
Turoa - 20 June
Whakapapa - 27 June

By the looks of it Coronet Peak, Mt Hutt and The Remarkables will be open by then.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

You can never predict these things... One year, Hutt had no snow until Aug and even then there was only 30cms. Other years, by the end of June, Hutt had a 90cm base. Because Coronet is so much lower than the Remarks, the base can be really variable in depth esp at the start of the season. 

I'm usually an optimist so I usually think that there is always bound to be something fun somewhere!


----------



## nisekojoe (Apr 22, 2009)

I believe a 10 cm hit on the 8th of this month means good things to come, early start I hope?..

Across the valley at Coronet Peak, 10 cm has fallen. Hamish McCrostie, Coronet Peak Ski Area Manager, echoed the sentiments expressed by Mr. Lawrence saying “that whilst snowfall at this time won’t stick around until winter it is certainly a timely reminder that winter is on its way. It also serves to reinforce the long range forecast of a longer, colder winter for the South Island this year.”

Maybe hell will freeze over and we can ski there too, well fingers crossed, for my sake and everyone else hitting it up early.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

yeh i heard about the early snow hopeful a good indicator of whats to come. So pumped accomodation an flights are booked new snowboards on the way, its all coming together. Lets just hope NZ live up to all the hype that I've heard (if not we'll just get really pissed and run amuck)


----------



## nisekojoe (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm considering going to Chile or Argentina instead as these places, though I've never been, are considered as pretty good powder destinations. I could always head over to NZ on a weekend. Season starts there early June, so late June shouldn't be a huge risk, well maybe? 

Any thoughts...


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

nisekojoe said:


> I'm considering going to Chile or Argentina instead as these places, though I've never been, are considered as pretty good powder destinations. I could always head over to NZ on a weekend. Season starts there early June, so late June shouldn't be a huge risk, well maybe?
> 
> Any thoughts...


Yeah should be all good. We have had a couple of dumps on mt Hutt but nothing sticking around as yet.

Due for another late next week i think. Id schedule a trip late july you should be sweet.


----------



## nisekojoe (Apr 22, 2009)

thats what I'm thinking, maybe I'll duck over on a weekend or two late Jul, it's only a 2hr flight! For the time I have free though two weeks late Jun early Jul, South America looks tempting coz I'll have time to get there and hang out for a bit. NZ's not really a powder destination is it, I mean its good but it aint like the champagne powder you get in Japan, it's more along the lines of what we've got in Aus. Right?


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

depends on what you know and where you go. not like japan.

The reason people come and keep coming back to nz is because of its gnarly terrain. Theres some intense shit to do here.


----------



## nisekojoe (Apr 22, 2009)

Oh yeah I know, well I don't know from personal experience. It's not that I don't want to go it's just the timing... I might be better off hitting up South America and saving NZ for weekends.

I should start another thread on South America, try and get some input on heading over there late June..


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

also try a search as its been asked before


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey, I hope it's ok to crash this thread. I'm new here, I've been boarding for about 3/4 years on and off, did a season in Canada which is where I learnt, and planning to go to NZ this July for about 6 weeks of pure shredding. 

I've found a few posts talking about the pros/cons of the different resorts in the South Island, just wanted to know a bit more about Cardrona. I don't have a lot of funds to play with and the season pass for Cardrona is a lot cheaper than the pass for Coronet Peak/Remarkables, also I hear the snow at Cardrona is better(?). But I'm just wondering what the terrain is like at Cardrona in comparison to the resorts closer to Queenstown. I'm an intermediate, prefer freeriding, a sucker for pow (who isn't?) I've only got 6 weeks out there and I'd like to find some riding that's fun/interesting/challenging. Would Cardrona do it? If so how do you get to Cardrona from Queenstown? Or I could hire a camper as already suggested here... If not I'll probably stay in Queenstown and get a pass for Coronet/Remarks. Hopefully get a chance while I'm out there to pay a visit to Treble Cone and some of the club fields too.

Thanks for any advice, much appreciated. Can't wait to get out on the mountains, it's been way too long!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

hows the snow mid-late september around queenstown usually? I read that you guys can go well into october on a good year?
i'm off to the USA in june/july, and should really spend august back at work before heading off anywhere else ; D

I'd prefer early Sep which I imagine still has great snow? but might not get to go till mid/late so curious as to what its like then too.


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

I read on one of the resort sites that the kids are on holiday in July and that the best time is in August for less crowds. I'd love to hit NZ or South America for summer boarding.


----------



## Grabby (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey all. I'm heading to New Zealand from the states in just 25 days for four months! I'm spending a semester at University of Otago so I can get credit toward graduating and have a second winter. I have a bunch of questions since I'll be there on my own, (though definitely hoping to meet some people to shred with) and looking to get to the mountains as many weekends as I can. Any advice is appreciated! Do we have any one from the South Island on here??

What do you think is the best way to get to Queenstown and Wanaka from Dunedin? From what I understand they are about 4hours away. I found some intercity buses that run from Dunedin, does anyone have any experience with these? I'm hoping to meet up with some people and rent cars, though that could get pricy. I'm not too happy with the idea of driving on the *left* through snow . In the states most rental companies won't rent to you or charge more if you're under 25, is it similar in NZ?

I've looked around a bit and it looks like there are some cheap hostels near the mountains. Would you recommend booking in advance for these, do they tend to fill up?

And one more thing. I saw that heliboarding is much cheaper than anywhere around here. It's still expensive though. It's very tempting but I'd like to be able to get as many days in as possible. Do you know of any places that have good catboarding/backcountry tours which I'm hoping would be cheap given the exchange rate/lower cost of boarding over there.

Sorry for the essay length question, and thanks again for any advice! I can't wait to get back on the snow so soon. I have a new Bataleon I'm yet to try. I would like to hit up Cadrona and Treble Cone definitely. I'd like to find some powder and gnarly terrain, definitely willing to take some small hikes for off-piste riding though I don't have backcountry gear. I also like to spend a fair amount of time in the park. Are there any other mountains you recommend, in particlar any club fields near Queenstown/Wanaka? I despise T bars but I can make the sacrifice if the powder is there!


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

Hey there, I study at the University of Otago currently. Its a pretty good uni and I'm sure you'll have a great time here. What are you going to study over here? 
As far as getting to the snow, I haven't had any experience with the buses as me and my flatmates have cars we take, we occasionally have free seats if you'd wanna jump in and chip in for gas. The uni also has a ski & snowboard club, which can be a good way to hook up with people heading over to the mountain for the weekend. The club also arranges a bus, accommodation and alcohol for the mid-semester break which is a pretty good time from what I hear.

Rental cars will most likely hire to you if your over 21 however they wont let you reduce the insurance excess unless your over 25. However I would think this would be an extremely expensive way of getting over there. 

You should be fine finding a hostel for the weekends, during school or uni holidays they do however book up, also if there's been lots of fresh snow then they might book up aswell. There's one hostel, can't remember the name, but they let you stay for free if you do some chores and stuff before heading up the mountain, can be a great way to get accomodation if money is an issue.

If you enjoy park you should definatly be sure to check out both snowpark, which is a mountain dedicated to park riding, and the remarkables home to the 'stash.

Unsure about the catboarding etc. however methven heli, runs a tight heli crew if you wanna give it a go. Thats the one that Terje and all them use when they come out here.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2009)

*Woot*

Woot Woot 

Mt Hutt just opened today. Little bit of rhiming but otherwise all good. 
Unfortunately i cant get up there until monday.

Gah cant wait for monday haha.


----------



## Grabby (Apr 24, 2009)

NzGnu said:


> Hey there, I study at the University of Otago currently. Its a pretty good uni and I'm sure you'll have a great time here. What are you going to study over here?
> As far as getting to the snow, I haven't had any experience with the buses as me and my flatmates have cars we take, we occasionally have free seats if you'd wanna jump in and chip in for gas. The uni also has a ski & snowboard club, which can be a good way to hook up with people heading over to the mountain for the weekend. The club also arranges a bus, accommodation and alcohol for the mid-semester break which is a pretty good time from what I hear.
> 
> Rental cars will most likely hire to you if your over 21 however they wont let you reduce the insurance excess unless your over 25. However I would think this would be an extremely expensive way of getting over there.
> ...


Hey thanks for all the info! It's great to hear from someone else that will be at the university. I'll be studying history mainly. My university makes it pretty easy to get credit abroad for a semester. Seemed like a good excuse to head South for the winter! I would definitely be interested in catching some rides when you have space. I'd chip in plenty of gas/beer money, whatever you need. I plan to check out that club as well, so I can meet up with some other riding enthusiasts and find ways up to the mountain. It does seem like the best way of getting there, renting cars could get quite expensive. 


Where do you and your friends usually ride? I'm definitely going to check out Snowpark. I'm also interested in finding some powder/steeps. I hear that Treble Cone is good for this as well as the club fields.

As far as Dunedin goes, I'm wondering about the skate park situation. I know it'll be pretty cold a lot of the time I'm there but it'll be spring towards the end of my stay. I like to ride small halfpipes/mini ramps and bowls.

So when do you expect to get your first day in the season? From the sounds if it your already getting snow down there. I'm stoked that the season is already looking good.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

Yeah thats definatly a good way to get over here for a winter.

We pretty much always just go up cardrona as thats where we have season passes for and dont usually have enough money to go elsewhere very often. Though we will usually splash out if somewhere gets some real good snow. But if you came with us to Wanaka you can easily hitch from there up 2 treble cone and snowpark. Treble cone is good for steeps, however only when all the lifts are running. In high ends they often only have the main lift going which can limit the riding. Yeah club fields are a good option for finding some pow as it doesnt get tracked out as quick.

There's a skatepark in Dunedin thats pretty decent, should be able to keep you busy during spring. Its just down by the train station which im sure you'll be able to find once your down here.

I probably wont get my first day up cardrona untill early july as im heading back to wellington over the holidays to do some work and save some money. but after that we will probably go most weekends and the mid semester break.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

Does it take 4hrs to get from dunedin to queenstown?? (sorry google/any search wont work on my comp and its driving me crazy!!)

Went to mt hutt on monday was awesome.. wasnt even TOO badly crowded (well for what we anticipated (public holiday + 2nd day open) however was more crowded then i like and couldnt be assed lining up for the 6 chair as the line was massive.. gonna be an awesome season


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

Uh i think it takes about 3 and a half hours. but depends on weather and traffic and how you drive etc.
might be quicker, not sure, usually takes just less than that to get to Wanaka, which I think is slightly closer?


----------



## Grabby (Apr 24, 2009)

NzGnu said:


> Yeah thats definatly a good way to get over here for a winter.
> 
> We pretty much always just go up cardrona as thats where we have season passes for and dont usually have enough money to go elsewhere very often. Though we will usually splash out if somewhere gets some real good snow. But if you came with us to Wanaka you can easily hitch from there up 2 treble cone and snowpark. Treble cone is good for steeps, however only when all the lifts are running. In high ends they often only have the main lift going which can limit the riding. Yeah club fields are a good option for finding some pow as it doesnt get tracked out as quick.
> 
> ...


I was actually thinking after I did some research that I'd end up at Cadrona a lot. Seems like it has a good variety of things which appeals to me since I enjoy a mix of park and freeriding. I really enjoy just messing around on or off trails and finding natural features. How would you say Cadrona is for finding natural hits? The lack of trees will take some getting used to definitely!

I leave in exactly two weeks and I am pretty damn excited to get to New Zealand. I'm dying to get back on my board before the summer rustiness sets in too much. I am spending a few days on the North Island before heading down to Dunedin around June 29th and also hoping to get my first trip in early July once I'm settled. Could I shoot you a PM at some point once I'm there to find when you might be going/have space in the car? Thanks again for all the info!


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah no worries.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

look at jucy car rental $25 per day small car you will need chains.you might luck some at cash converters.thay will also include 1 day lift ticket per 1 day car hire.Also company named chill will hook you up with every thing.Can not recomend 1 place better than another you must go look yourself.Thay are all good.lot of pow to be found in NZ.


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

marky said:


> look at jucy car rental $25 per day small car you will need chains.you might luck some at cash converters.thay will also include 1 day lift ticket per 1 day car hire.Also company named chill will hook you up with every thing.Can not recomend 1 place better than another you must go look yourself.Thay are all good.lot of pow to be found in NZ.


I'm heading down to Wanaka in early Sept and wanted to rent a car. However, i heard you need to be at least 25 years old to rent (I'm 24). Is this true?


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

*driveing in nz*

the 1 thing about nz driveing cars in the county side.Thay have big tanker trucks tight bends.Be carefull, I got my drivers ticket at 15 in NZ.Never heard about the age restrictions you ar talking about.Whatever thay prob got it sorted with higher insurance costs.Thay wont send you away.Thay want your $$.I think the redemption thing that jucy car rental is for a field down near wanaka ,$25 car & ticket per day I think a normal day is over $80.Enjoy your self its a magic country.


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

marky said:


> the 1 thing about nz driveing cars in the county side.Thay have big tanker trucks tight bends.Be carefull, I got my drivers ticket at 15 in NZ.Never heard about the age restrictions you ar talking about.Whatever thay prob got it sorted with higher insurance costs.Thay wont send you away.Thay want your $$.I think the redemption thing that jucy car rental is for a field down near wanaka ,$25 car & ticket per day I think a normal day is over $80.Enjoy your self its a magic country.


Ah, guess i won't bother with driving then. I'll just take the bus


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

*um*



ckang008 said:


> Ah, guess i won't bother with driving then. I'll just take the bus


Dude, just buy a shitter subaru 4x4 wagon. You can get em for as little as NZD 1500.

www.trademe.co.nz is your friend!!!! Just got another big dump over the weekend so should be awesome august!


----------

